
Susan Fowler’s next act: Ending forced arbitration - SeanBoocock
https://www.recode.net/2018/4/18/17252032/susan-fowler-uber-forced-arbitration-labor-bill-california
======
cozicoolmail
This seems like a good thing. Admittedly, before reading this I did not even
realize companies could force employees into arbitration.

I’d be curious to hear a concrete argument saying this is a job killer. Would
companies hire less employees if they could not settle with them in forced
arbitration? Maybe. Seems weak, just like non-compete agreements - for which
there’s very little evidence of actual harm from not enforcing them (in
California).

------
pasbesoin
Yes, please.

